# Wuta Divers



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

hi all, im getting some wuta divers this weekend, loft is ready except for the perches what type is best for them and how big should i make them 
Thanks


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Very cool,good luck with them !!!
Check out this site.I've seen alot of Wuta lofts have perches like these but I suppose whatever works for you.

http://www.the-spa.com/~paulmaywald/index.htm
Pics are in the gallery on there.


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks, ill check it out


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

got my divers today, cant believe how big they r gonna have to do some reading to see how long to before i can start training


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Mind if I ask where you bought them?
Let's see some pics of them !!!!


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

i got them from a guy eastside of detriot, i will try and get some pics posted tonight


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

here they r not the best pics


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Those look like they are going to be some nice divers. Long with wide tails. Real nice. My buddy has some duneks. He flies them in the evening. He usually lets out 1 or 2 tipplers and then when the tipplers get pinned he will let his dunek out. The dunek will see the tipplers and kit with them. The tipplers keep the dunek right above the loft. When the dunek gets in position he lets out his droppers and the dunek dives and spins. I live on the eastside of Detroit. Who did you get those birds from. Anyways have fun with your divers.


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

his name is joe i think hes in richmond, i met him at clare swap thru a friend


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Do you live in Michigan?


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

ya im up in oceana county by the dunes


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice Kid,good luck with them !!
I also fly Doneks from a portable loft and have a blast with them !!!!


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

i was thinking of trying to train these portable, can i fly them from loft and also b portable


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

i let two wutas out with my rollers and they flew away yesterday, i guess ill wait awhile before trying the others


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

You should wait at least 2-3 weeks, preferably 3 weeks before letting any bird out. Just give the others another week or two to adjust to their new home before letting them out.


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

ya thats what im gonna do im real nervous now their not like my rollers i hadthem for 3days and they stuck around lol


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Kid. Are they youngbirds? If they aren't, if I had them I'd raise some young and then fly them,just my opinion.


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

thhey were all young but 2 only one had a band from 2008 that hasnt been out so not sure what the other 2 were


----------



## giannakis (Sep 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abWlE4xvEvI

heres mine in action if you guys like to see woutas


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Great video,thanks alot Giannakis !!!


----------



## giannakis (Sep 11, 2010)

Welcome guys,
i have more out there but that was just one to show what a good bloodline properly trained and in good health divers can do a hell of a show.
If you pay attention you can see the dust trail they leave behind them when they come down especialy when cooler temps are coming.


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

They are a very cool breed.If I wasn't so hooked on my doneks I'd be trying to find some.


----------



## giannakis (Sep 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrIEppS3m88
another older video from 2010


----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

How are things going with the remaining divers?


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

i havent had anytime to let them out might get a chance tuesday hopefull


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

i let 2 out yesterday they flew around yard for 2 min then hid in trres all day when i closed up loft they were inside on perches so i guess ill keep throwing up with my rollers until they get where they like to fly


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

I read an old article by Steve Klein in a Pigeon Debut about Wutas.He said his acted more or less like yours and he threw stuff at them and they'd just flutter and land again.Then,one day he let them out and off they went.He said they acted like they weren't going to fly until they were ready to themselves.
He said he watched them disappear and thought they were gone.He went in for supper came back out and one was on the loft and he could see a single pigeon off in the distance up high.It then folded it's wings and came screaming down and he said it hooked him on Wutas.


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

i think ur right i got home today and they were all in fly box on loft thats a first so ill keep trying


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

hi all, ive been trying to get these birds to fly and all they do is a couple of laps above coup then hide in trees across road until time to go in for the night. alot harder thanrollers to train if any of u want them u can have them for the cost of shipping have 4 left 2-mottle 1 bluebar 1 black


----------



## Lcutie36 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have wutas for sale. I can be emailed at [email protected] Thanks.


----------

